# sweep the dirt under the carpet



## fraseshechas

¿Existe en castellano un equivalente para esta expresión en inglés? Gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Denévola

The meaning of this is rather similar: "La mona vestida de seda, mona se queda"; meaning that you can not hide what you are.


----------



## Gizmo77

"Esconder/barrer la mierda bajo la alfombra". Se suele usar, cuando se quiere intentar esconder un secreto inconfesable o cosas así.


----------



## fraseshechas

Conozco la expresión «Aunque la mona se vista de seda...» pero creo que ese dicho es más parecido al inglés «You can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear».  Para mí, _sweeping the dirt under the carpet_ no es tanto disimular/ocultar lo que uno no es, sino esconder las cosas malas, negativas, etc., para que nos engañemos, pensando que si no se ven, no existen. 

Gracias, de todos modos, por responder, te lo agradezco mucho.


----------



## fraseshechas

Gracias, Gizmo77. Es una traducción literal  que no recuerdo haber escuchado cuando vivía en España, pero se «se oye» me sirve.


----------



## Yyrkoon

fraseshechas said:
			
		

> Conozco la expresión «Aunque la mona se vista de seda...» pero creo que ese dicho es más parecido al inglés «You can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear». Para mí, _sweeping the dirt under the carpet_ no es tanto disimular/ocultar lo que uno no es, sino esconder las cosas malas, negativas, etc., para que nos engañemos, pensando que si no se ven, no existen.
> 
> Gracias, de todos modos, por responder, te lo agradezco mucho.


 
No conozco la frase en inglés, pero para tu definición de la misma podrías usar la socorrida "ojos que no ven corazón que no siente"


----------



## Gizmo77

Creo que te has confundido, a no ser que lo haga yo claro jaja. "Ojos que no ven corazón que no siente", suele usarse cuando se prefiere no saber algo para evitar una decepción. Por ejemplo, una persona que prefiere no enterarse de que su pareja la engaña.


----------



## mariposita

In some circumstances I think people say:

_lavar los trapos sucios a puertas cerradas_
_lavar los trapos sucios en casa_

Which is more like "_don't air dirty laundry_," but conveys the same idea as _sweep the dirt under the rug_ when you are talking about family secrets.


----------



## fraseshechas

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Gizmo; la primera parte sirve (ojos que no ven) pero la segunda parte se limita a la vida sentimental de alguien. En realidad, el tipo de situación a la cual me refiero es más cuando una autoridad (el gobierno, etc.) esconde los hechos para que la gente no se entere de la verdad o para que no se fije en los defectos. Como cuando alguien mete porquería debajo de la alfombra para que los invitados no piensen que vive en una casa sucia o mal cuidada.


----------



## Yyrkoon

Gizmo77 said:
			
		

> Creo que te has confundido, a no ser que lo haga yo claro jaja. "Ojos que no ven corazón que no siente", suele usarse cuando se prefiere no saber algo para evitar una decepción. Por ejemplo, una persona que prefiere no enterarse de que su pareja la engaña.


 
Jejeje, podriamos discutir largo y tendido sobre el refranero español, en todo caso es todo lo contrario, lo usarías tu al engañar a tu pareja, como diciendo, sino me va a ver no le causare daño, es más bien algo de autodisculpa. Aunque quizá tambien pueda usarse como tu dices, desde luego no es el modo normal.


----------



## Gizmo77

Hombre, el significado original que yo sepa es ese, prefieres vendar los ojos antes que verlo. Como es lógico quien lo dice más a menudo es el que engaña "No se lo digo, así no sufre" (serásssssssssssssssssss).


----------



## cirrus

Gizmo77 said:
			
		

> Hombre, el significado original que yo sepa es ese, prefieres vendar los ojos antes que verlo. Como es lógico quien lo dice más a menudo es el que engaña "No se lo digo, así no sufre" (serásssssssssssssssssss).


 
Discrepo.  No es cuestion de evitar la realidad es que alguien intenta esconderla.  

Imagine you are one of the mothers of the Plaza de Mayo in Buenos Aires .  To you la ley de punto final would be seen as an attempt to sweep what happened during the dictatorship under the carpet.


----------



## Gizmo77

My comment was just to advice that "Ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente" had nothing to do with "sweeping the dirt" .

PS: That "serasssssss" was aimed to the person who is unfaithful, not anyone in the forum. I have just read it and could arouse misunderstandings :S.


----------



## Soy Yo

De acuerdo con Cirrus y otros... es "esconder algo para que no te perjudique o avergüence."

También, entiendo lo de la mona como "you can't make a silk purse..."

Otras expresiones en inglés (que no quieren decir lo mismo pero que se refieren a "cosas no vistas":

What you don't know won't hurt you.
Out of sight, out of mind.

"Don't air your dirty linen..." es no hablar de los problemas familiares con personas que no sean de la familia.


----------



## Gizmo77

Don't air your dirty linen/laundry(?)--> No saques/airees los trapos sucios.


----------



## Soy Yo

Creo que generalmente decimos "linen".  Laundry si lo aireas habrá sido lavado ya.


----------



## Gizmo77

Thanks... proverbs with "eyes":

Ojos que no miran, corazón que no suspira
Ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente
Cría cuervos y te sacarán los ojos
En los ojos del patrón, verás siempre la ambición
Quien compra ha de tener cien ojos, a quien vende le basta uno sólo.
[...]


----------



## mariposita

_Don't air your dirty linen_ o _Don't air your dirty laundry_ también podría referir metaforicamente a los asuntos de un país. Pero me parece que no conlleva bastante peso para servir en el caso de las madres en Buenos Aires.

I've never heard _sweep it under the carpet_--always _sweep it under the rug_. Then again, I've never lived in a place that had carpet... I wonder if this is a regional/dialectical difference. 

Also, I have heard _don't air dirty laundry_ lots of times... laundry (or, as my mom calls it--_the wash_) can refer to the clothes that need to be washed and the clothes after they are washed.


----------



## fraseshechas

mariposita said:
			
		

> _Don't air your dirty linen_ o _Don't air your dirty laundry_ también podría referir metaforicamente a los asuntos de un país. Pero me parece que no conlleva bastante peso para servir en el caso de las madres en Buenos Aires.
> 
> I've never heard _sweep it under the carpet_--always _sweep it under the rug_. Then again, I've never lived in a place that had carpet... I wonder if this is a regional/dialectical difference.
> 
> Also, I have heard _don't air dirty laundry_ lots of times... laundry (or, as my mom calls it--_the wash_) can refer to the clothes that need to be washed and the clothes after they are washed.


 
_linen_ vs. _laundry:_ creo que muchos refranes, etc., tienen su origen en tiempos cuando se usaban términos distintos, como puede ser el caso de linen (más fino y limitado) y laundry (término más amplio, pues no se limita a sólo la ropa de cama, etc.) Pero la expresión sigue vigente, aunque se use la palabra _carpet_ en vez de _rug. _En los EEUU, _carpet_ se considera término anticuado, salvo cuando se trata de _«wall-to-wall carpeting»_, que en España sería _moqueta_, claro, y no sirve para el refrán, pues no se puede levantar para meter la porquería debajo. La palabra _rug_ es más universal en EEUU para una _alfombra, _pero no la usé por 2 motivos:

1. Sencillamente, la expresión me suena de toda la vida con la palabra _carpet,_ y eso que yo viví en los EE.UU. hasta los 22 años (para pasar otros 22 años en España después)..

2. En un foro internacional, no quería confundir a los británicos que asocian la palabra _rug _que ellos entienden como «coverlet» o «lap robe». 

Al fin y al cabo, eso de no sacar los trapos sucios es probablemente lo más cercano a lo que prentenía.

Gracias a todos por contribuir a la discusión.  Saludos,...


----------



## Soy Yo

creo que la expresión originalmente era "sweep (something) under the rug"....y como expresión fija todavía me suena mejor.  No creo que la palabra "dirt" necesariamente sea parte de la expresión.


----------



## fraseshechas

pero con las prisas, se me fue el santo al cielo, o sea, "I lost track of what I was doing..."  (que nos puede llevar a otra discusión entera, ja, ja, ja...)


----------



## fran kornbacher

Buenos dias colegas: estoy traduciendo algo que contiene esta expresion "so and so.... did not let it be swept *under the rug*" esta es la expresion que siempre he escuchado nunca he escuchado Sweep under the carpet. 
take care


----------



## tatius

fraseshechas said:
			
		

> Gracias, Gizmo77. Es una traducción literal  que no recuerdo haber escuchado cuando vivía en España, pero se «se oye» me sirve.



Volviendo a esto: "*esconder el polvo bajo la alfombra*" sería la mejor traducción y evitamos "mierda". 
No es una traducción literal, es una imagen tan esclarecedora y cotidiana que en todos los países parece que existe algo parecido. En francés he escuchado: balayer (algo) sous le tapis (barrer debajo de la alfombra, no para limpiar, entendámonos, sino para esconder algo).


----------



## Soy Yo

fran kornbacher said:
			
		

> Buenos dias colegas: estoy traduciendo algo que contiene esta expresion "so and so.... did not let it be swept *under the rug*" esta es la expresion que siempre he escuchado nunca he escuchado Sweep under the carpet.
> take care


 
Estoy de acuerdo, kornbacher...la expresión normal (frase hecha) es con "rug"...esto no impide que alguien diga "carpet" si le parece mejor eso.

(Lee mi post #20 de este hilo.)


----------



## fraseshechas

fran kornbacher said:
			
		

> Buenos dias colegas: estoy traduciendo algo que contiene esta expresion "so and so.... did not let it be swept *under the rug*" esta es la expresion que siempre he escuchado nunca he escuchado Sweep under the carpet.
> take care


 
Vale, vale, que si la gente prefiere el vocablo «rug» en vez de «carpet», pues que así sea. Por ahí no van los tiros. De todos modos, acabo de meter la expresión entera en GOOGLE con la palabra carpet y salen numerosas páginas que usan la expresión así.


----------



## fran kornbacher

siempre cuando estoy hablando con alguien ellos usan no quiero que los asuntos queden Sweep under the rug" o sea que el asunto se deje para otro despues e ignorarlo. Nunca habia escuchado "Sweep under the carpet". Alguien tiene un diccionario de modismos donde se puede averiguar mas sobre el asunto? porque el diccionario de modismos que tengo, 2001 modismos espanoles e ingleses de Eugene Savaiano y Lynn W. Winget  eso no sirve para nada.

Take Care


----------



## Txiri

From an American English perspective, I suspect that "carpet" might imply the wall-to-wall idea, where a rug only covers part of the floor, not wall-to-wall.  As a practical idea, it would be difficult to sweep something under a "rug" that went wall-to-wall ...  ;>)

But I don't really see any confusion by saying "sweep it under the carpet."


----------



## Soy Yo

I agree with Txiri... I was previously trying to point out that the "traditional" expression is/was "under the rug"....  And it would indeed be difficult to sweep something under a wall-to-wall carpet.

But if you prefer "carpet"... it does sound more "uptown".


----------



## Txiri

I use "rug"


----------



## fraseshechas

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> I agree with Txiri... I was previously trying to point out that the "traditional" expression is/was "under the rug".... And it would indeed be difficult to sweep something under a wall-to-wall carpet.
> 
> But if you prefer "carpet"... it does sound more "uptown".


 
I cannot believe all the reaction generated from carpet vs. rug. He explicado en varias entradas las diferencias entre el uso EEUU vs. el británico, etc., y sin embargo, veo una y otra vez que todo el mundo piensa que «rug» es la palabra preferida en ese dicho. PUES NO, SEÑORES Y SEÑORAS, porque lo he usado así porque lo he oído y leído muchas veces. No solo se usa, sino hay miles de ejemplos. El primero que encontré haciendo una búsqueda en internet:

(I am not allowed to post the URL, but it is usingenglish dot com and represents the Dictionary of English Idioms and Idiomatic Expressions). Click on the letter "s", scroll down, and you will find the entry: "Sweep (things) under the CARPET."

Como el ejemplo que pongo arriba, hay muchísimos más. Por favor, que nadie vuelva a comentar que jamás ha escuchado esta expresión con la palabra CARPET, mecachesenlamar. ))))


----------



## Soy Yo

You have not been reading what we are saying. We have not said that we do not accept a variant of the expression (with "carpet"). And it is not a peculiar difference between BE and AE, it is just that RUG is the traditional expression as we (I) know it. 

Read my lips: I was previously trying to point out that the "traditional" expression is/was "under the rug".... 

Además mi primer comentario sobre carpet vs. rug fue éste:



			
				Soy Yo said:
			
		

> creo que la expresión *originalmente* era "sweep (something) under the rug"....y como expresión fija todavía *me suena mejor*. No creo que la palabra "dirt" necesariamente sea parte de la expresión.


 
Washington Post (USA) quoting Rep. Lungren (Republican from California): "We have extraordinary circumstances facing us," Lungren said. "We have a scandal that many of us didn't want to admit existed and that others wanted *to sweep under the rug*. It has created a cloud over the Congress."


----------



## fran kornbacher

Estoy de acuerdo con Soy Yo, es la expresion mas comun o tradicional y la mas utilizada que hasta ahora he escuchado.

Take care


----------



## Txiri

fraseshechas said:
			
		

> I cannot believe all the reaction generated from carpet vs. rug. *He explicado* en varias entradas las diferencias entre el uso EEUU vs. el británico, etc., y sin embargo, *veo una y otra vez* que todo el mundo piensa que «rug» es la palabra preferida en ese dicho.
> 
> _*PUES NO, SEÑORES Y SEÑORAS,*_ porque lo he usado así porque lo he oído y leído muchas veces. No solo se usa, sino hay miles de ejemplos. El primero que encontré haciendo una búsqueda en internet:
> 
> 
> Como el ejemplo que pongo arriba, hay muchísimos más. Por favor, *que nadie vuelva a comentar* que jamás ha escuchado esta expresión con la palabra *CARPET*, mecachesenlamar. ))))


 
You´re joking, right?  Did it ever occur to you that because you see "rug" *una y otra vez*, maybe you´re in the minority here?


----------



## fraseshechas

You´re joking, right? Did it ever occur to you that because you see "rug" *una y otra vez*, maybe you´re in the minority here? [/quote]

A ver si se entera: lo que estoy diciendo es que yo, de toda la vida, he escuchado la palabra «carpet» más que «rug» en esta frase. De otro modo, no lo habría escrito así en primer lugar.

Reconozco que MI EXPERIENCIA debe ser muy diferente de la dichosa MAYORÍA. Cada maestro con su librito. Cada persona con su experiencia. 

En mi mundo particular, aparentemente raro y aislado de la mayoría de las personas en el resto del mundo entero que usted describe, la mayoría de las personas que YO conozco usan la palabra «carpet» EN ESTA EXPRESIÓN. Perdone, entonces, no haber reconocido que las personas con quienes hablo no estamos en la mayoría a nivel mundial.

Saludos, gracias por exponer su punto de vista.


----------



## Soy Yo

Frases, estoy de acuerdo contigo: todos hablamos desde la experiencia propia.  Pero para aclarar la experiencia mía, te digo que  vivo en EE.UU. y he vivido en EE.UU. toda mi vida,,,y son más de 44 años seguidos.  Digo, y oigo en mi mundo, "sweep under the rug".  Si uno dice "nunca he oído tal o cual cosa" no es lo mismo que "Nadie dice eso nunca."  Estoy seguro de que tú dices "carpet" y en la mayoría de los casos oyes "carpet."  Comprendo la expresión con "carpet" y con "rug"...y si no estuviéramos comentando particularidades lingúísticas aquí, no me habría llamado mucha atención la diferencia en "vocabulario."    Paz.


----------



## fran kornbacher

I really don't care weather I am in the minority or mayority group, we are here to learn from each other no to criticize each other. I respect your opinions and like I said before the expression "under the carpet" is new to me, therefore I have to thank all of you for you inputs and that I learned a new expression.
You all have a good day

Take care


----------



## edekramer

También se podría decir "nadar y guardar la ropa"


----------

